# Prediction for the Rockets in February



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Fri 01 @ Indiana W
Sat 02 @ Milwaukee W
Mon 04 @ Minnesota W
Thu 07 vs Cleveland W
Sat 09 vs Atlanta W
Mon 11 vs Portland W
Wed 13 vs Sacramento W
Tue 19 @ Cleveland L
Thu 21 vs Miami W
Fri 22 @ New Orleans W
Sun 24 vs Chicago W
Tue 26 vs Washington L
Fri 29 vs Memphis W

I realise this seems optimistic. But its the easiest month in our schedule. We need to make this count.
(11-2)


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*
I think it will be 8-5 next month.

Feb 1 at Indiana L
Feb 2 at Milwaukee W
Feb 4 at Minnesota W
Feb 7 vs Cleveland W
Feb 9 vs Atlanta W
Feb 11 vs Portland L
Feb 13 vs Sacramento W
Feb 19 at Cleveland L
Feb 21 vs Miami W
Feb 22 at New Orleans L
Feb 24 vs Chicago W
Feb 26 vs Washington L
Feb 29 vs Memphis W

Anything worse than that is unacceptable, and rebuild mode must began.*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll be the homer for this month...


*13-0!!!!!!*


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Fri 01 @ Indiana W
Sat 02 @ Milwaukee W
Mon 04 @ Minnesota W
Thu 07 vs Cleveland L
Sat 09 vs Atlanta W
Mon 11 vs Portland L
Wed 13 vs Sacramento W
Tue 19 @ Cleveland L
Thu 21 vs Miami W
Fri 22 @ New Orleans L
Sun 24 vs Chicago W
Tue 26 vs Washington L
Fri 29 vs Memphis L

7-6


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The schedule is very favorable for Houston this month.

Optimist prediction: 10 and 3
Pessimist prediction: 8 and 5


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Fri 01 @ Indiana W
Sat 02 @ Milwaukee W
Mon 04 @ Minnesota W
Thu 07 vs Cleveland W
Sat 09 vs Atlanta W
Mon 11 vs Portland W
Wed 13 vs Sacramento W
Tue 19 @ Cleveland W
Thu 21 vs Miami W
Fri 22 @ New Orleans W
Sun 24 vs Chicago W
Tue 26 vs Washington W
Fri 29 vs Memphis W

13-0. 

I think this is very possible.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Fri 01 @ Indiana L
Sat 02 @ Milwaukee L
Mon 04 @ Minnesota W
Thu 07 vs Cleveland L
Sat 09 vs Atlanta L
Mon 11 vs Portland L
Wed 13 vs Sacramento L
Tue 19 @ Cleveland L
Thu 21 vs Miami W
Fri 22 @ New Orleans L
Sun 24 vs Chicago L
Tue 26 vs Washington L
Fri 29 vs Memphis L

2-11
(I was gonna do 0-13 but i refuse to predict a loss against minnesota or miami)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> 2-11 (I was gonna do 0-13 but i refuse to predict a loss against minnesota or miami)


Damn, somebody needs a hug. I'm right there with you but at worst I think we will go 8 and 5.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Before I do my picks for next month lemme revisit my illogical 14-0 of last month.



> January
> Wed 02 @ Boston W - L but could have been a win!!
> Fri 04 @ Orlando W
> Sat 05 vs New York W
> ...


Okay my picks for February!! I will be more realistic this month!


Fri 01 @ Indiana W
Sat 02 @ Milwaukee W
Mon 04 @ Minnesota W
Thu 07 vs Cleveland W
Sat 09 vs Atlanta W
Mon 11 vs Portland W
Wed 13 vs Sacramento L
Tue 19 @ Cleveland W
Thu 21 vs Miami W
Fri 22 @ New Orleans L
Sun 24 vs Chicago W
Tue 26 vs Washington W
Fri 29 vs Memphis W

Maybe not so realistic... I have us at 11-2


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

BUMP

Can we unsticky the Jan thread?
Last chance for everyone to get their tips in. Feb 1st is our first game.

Gotta say excited about the schedule.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder if we can sweep this month??????????????

If the Blazers can sweep a month why cant we????????????????


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

mtlk said:


> *
> I think it will be 8-5 next month.
> 
> Feb 1 at Indiana L
> ...


*Now we are 3-0.:yay: YES*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I see us losing once....hopefully they can blow out Miami & rest players for New Orleans

Fri 01 @ Indiana W
Sat 02 @ Milwaukee W
Mon 04 @ Minnesota W
Thu 07 vs Cleveland W
Sat 09 vs Atlanta W
Mon 11 vs Portland W
Wed 13 vs Sacramento W
Tue 19 @ Cleveland W
Thu 21 vs Miami W
Fri 22 @ New Orleans L
Sun 24 vs Chicago W
Tue 26 vs Washington W
Fri 29 vs Memphis W


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I just opened this thread to show how good our predictions were. 

Look who is laughing now?

All we need to do is get the win on Friday and we are immortal in February.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> I'll be the homer for this month...
> 
> 
> *13-0!!!!!!*


Do this more often...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Do this more often...


Will do.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Do this more often...


Wait a second, I predicted 13-0 too. Where's my love? lol.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I see us losing once....hopefully they can blow out Miami & rest players for New Orleans
> 
> Fri 01 @ Indiana W
> Sat 02 @ Milwaukee W
> ...


I knew we could win all of these, I just didn't like New Orleans on a Back2Back on the road - GO Rockets!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I know my official predictions were off(well two games so far). But I did say on the 5th we have the ability to sweep this month.

But guys we havent done it yet Memphis has given us problems in the past (pre season +first game we faced them).


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah, but they have no Paul & we have no Yao


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The official winners of "Prediction for the Rockets in February" are (drum rolls)

*Cornholio* and *Dean the Master*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> The official winners of "Prediction for the Rockets in February" are (drum rolls)
> 
> *Cornholio* and *Dean the Master*


:cheers:

What's our prize??


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

mtlk said:


> *
> I think it will be 8-5 next month.
> 
> Feb 1 at Indiana L
> ...


*Now we are 13-0. YES I WAS WRONG.:yay: *


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> :cheers:
> 
> What's our prize??


You get repped by everyone


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I would like to point out.. I only had 4 wrong last month (where I guessed we would sweep) and 2 wrong this month (where I felt bad and changed two so we wouldn't sweep)

I should get a prize for only having 6 wrong out of the last two months! 

Did we do a March thread yet??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Wait a second, I predicted 13-0 too. Where's my love? lol.


Then keep doing it


----------

